# Republicans Not Supporting Trump



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Make no bones about it, if you're not supporting Trump, you're supporting Hillary Clinton. Forget that third candidate write in BS, forget the abstain to vote, you or any republican in politics not supporting Donald Trump, you might as well slap on a Clinton sticker, and join the dem party. We have many Rinos in congress, the same ones who gives Obama a blank check to do whatever he pleases, who refuse to support Trump, trying to insure their nest in DC is intact after the election (they've already decided Hillary wins). Exception is the Bush family who are still butt hurt over Jeb's crash and burn. 
We need to find these turncoats, and yes that's exactly what they are, and do everything to vote them out of office, and continue to remove them from office no matter the outcome in November. Here's one list Which Republicans Support Donald Trump? A Cheat Sheet - The Atlantic there's plenty more online. If you see republicans from your state/district are not supporting Trump then their backing Clinton, I suggest you spread the word and do all you can to rid everyone of these Rinos, or perhaps better yet democrats in republican's clothing. 
Trump wasn't my first choice, and probably not my second, but HE IS the republican nominee, you either support him or you support Hillary Clinton, no matter what you think there is no third option.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

This is what happens when egos cloud coman sense, they need to get off their high horse and quit pouting and do what is for the good of the country, but instead they put themselves first.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what amazes me is the GOP candidates that are not only continue to screw Trump - but are actually siding with Hellery & Obammy and her minions, like the BLM ... and they think that they'll be drawing enough crossover DNC voters to offset all the GOP voters that say "Screw you" ....


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Reading this post, I deeply wish there was a system in place to select new candidates.

I personally believe both two be extremely poor leaders. Both have sacrificed others so they may gain.

However regardless of candidate, I don't place trust in our current political system.
Majority of our leaders are morally bankrupt individuals.

I do however believe in my neighbors, my friends, my family, and the people I meet every day
that progress can happen. It isn't ever easy, but the real solution starts with real Americans.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The push back only leads me to believe that Trump is the correct man to challenge the status quo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Democrats and Rinos hate Trump plain and simple. First there is only one party controlled by the elite. Demonic rat and rino parties give the illusion that you can vote for a difference. Both hate trump because they will not have the appropriate amount of influence and control compared to the current batch of insiders. That alone is enough to convince me that Trump is worthy of consideration and will be my choice at that ballot box.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> Reading this post, I deeply wish there was a system in place to select new candidates.
> 
> I personally believe both two be extremely poor leaders. Both have sacrificed others so they may gain.
> 
> ...


If I was asked to make a list of candidates to run for president, neither Trump or Clinton would make the list, but that is not the reality of it. Trump and Clinton IS the choice. Trump IMO might not make the best president, but I think he'll be a far cry better than what we've had for the last almost eight years. Hillary Clinton will be much much worse than Obama, and that's saying a lot. Let's also not forget appointment of the next Surpreme court judge, perhaps next two, goes to the next prez. Think there's no choice between Hillary and Donald?, see how you feel about that when we have the same gun laws as do England plus the thousand other liberal ideas she'll shove down our throats.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

remember


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think a few of you might be forgetting that we have three co-equal branches of government.... 

I think we should focus on getting the legislative branch as conservative as possible


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> If I was asked to make a list of candidates to run for president, neither Trump or Clinton would make the list, but that is not the reality of it. Trump and Clinton IS the choice. Trump IMO might not make the best president, but I think he'll be a far cry better than what we've had for the last almost eight years. Hillary Clinton will be much much worse than Obama, and that's saying a lot. Let's also not forget appointment of the next Surpreme court judge, perhaps next two, goes to the next prez. Think there's no choice between Hillary and Donald?, see how you feel about that when we have the same gun laws as do England plus the thousand other liberal ideas she'll shove down our throats.


Moonshine, you are completely right, in regards to voting we have two choices.

However when it comes to action, we have another choice. 
Relying on politicians to fix our problems is what got this nation to where it is today.

By saying I am far too busy, I want someone else to fix it, we have gotten a solution to some of our problems.
However when we do that we find we don't like the solution we are given.

"If you want something done right, do it yourself." very popular quote, 
and most often if you create the solution you will like the manner in which it is executed, because it is yours.

I say* "If you want something fixed, find people who identify with what you believe, to help you create a solution".*
Cause when you invite the input of others you create a solution that many people like, cause there are definitely
more chances that people share a groups perception and feeling vs an individuals perception or feeling.

Action is more potent than inaction.

I say this because this scenario.

An elderly women is driving on a highway, and she ends up with a flat tire.
Stranded a long side the road she has two choices, oh and btw her cell phone is dead.

She has two choices:

A) Sit in the car and wait for someone to stop to help.

or

B ) Wave for help or even try to put on the spare herself.

I guarantee you elderly woman B gets more assistance and gets it quicker, cause someone will identify she is making effort to solve a problem,
and will think if she is trying to do this herself then obviously no one is coming to help her.

Where as elderly woman A, is not taking action and other motorist driving by assume someone is coming to help her.

Right now in America we have many people waiting for help to arrive, and less people trying to put a plan into action.

Oh and btw it isn't cause Americans are lazy, it is cause they are too afraid to fail.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think a few of you might be forgetting that we have three co-equal branches of government....
> 
> I think we should focus on getting the legislative branch as conservative as possible


correct in theory only. How often does Congress conduct judicial over sight or allow unelected bureaucrats to create laws, fines and enforcement at the whim of the executive branch and remain silent? The fix and conspiracy is in every level and between all branches apparently. When was the last time a government worker was fired, ? VA scandal? IRS denial of political speech? Fast and furious? Investigation only results in grandstanding, no real results.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

At this very moment, a talking head from the WH is denying the plane load of cash delivered to Iran was connected to the four Americans that were released at the same time. Last night news reports that BLM is demanding a long list of things they want from the government, from payment because of slavery, free education (blacks only), letting them set up their own laws and enforcement in predominantly black neighborhoods........... What you wanna bet Clinton don't agree to all of this?
This is August, in a few months the election will be over, then it will be too late, now is the time to try to persuade all you can, write to your congress, anything you can do, Hillary gets elected, I think things will be far worse than most imagine.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't trust Trump and Hillary makes me want to vomit every time I see her face or shove pencils down my ears every times she talks. My state is going to be red no matter what I do so I'm voting 3rd party to try to help establish an alternative next go around. If I had to pick I would go with Trump though, Hillary has made her views quiet clear on several issues I think are important.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

1992 I voted for Ross Perot instead of G H Bush, Ross didn't win, neither did Bush. Who did win was Bill Clinton. Many people claim Perot got the votes that would've gave Bush his second term, but more importantly would've kept The Clinton empire from emerging. I didn't think my one vote mattered, I wonder how many other one votes thought the same? I'll respectfully stand by my original statement: you don't vote for Thump, you are voting for Clinton.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When you assume you make an a$$ out of u and me. Vote third party and leave it to others to do the heavy lifting or protecting your hind end? I will squarely blame anyone not voting for Trump if the beast gets in. Regardless of state color, principle or any other reason. Only Clinton and Trump have a realistic shot. Elections have consequences.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Gee trump won't support Ryan or MaCain for reelection. Is he supporting his ole friends read and polsei for congressional leaders again. He has supported their campaigns in the past. 

It's a double edge sword and the Republicans are getting played marvelously by the libs.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think a few of you might be forgetting that we have three co-equal branches of government....
> 
> I think we should focus on getting the legislative branch as conservative as possible


Legislative Branch is probably most important in every national election.

However, there is an added incentive in 2016 - the next President will alter the Judicial Branch for decades to come. And everyone knows what Hillary will do there.
And that is what galls me the most about the RINO's that have stated they will vote for Hillary. They don't give one damn about America, only their own lust for power and wealth.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Last night news reports that BLM is demanding a long list of things they want from the government, from payment because of slavery, free education (blacks only), *letting them set up their own laws and enforcement in predominantly black neighborhoods.*..........


Just me musing here but when I read this it triggered something in my little brain. What if all the stuff (riots and such) that created BLM was planned in the first place and why these idiot politicians are groveling before them. They get the sympathy of the people and pass new laws letting them do just that, set up laws in "their" neighborhoods. What does that sound a lot like? Once they get their foot in the door and blacks have their own justice system, well now it wouldn't be fair to not let muslims set up sharia law now would it.

Okay, I ventured out on the tinfoil hat tree limb. But you have to admit the libtards are crafty enough to come up with something like that. I guess I'll move my own comment to the Conspiracy section. :rulaiz:


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think a few of you might be forgetting that we have three co-equal branches of government....
> 
> I think we should focus on getting the legislative branch as conservative as possible


Don't get me wrong here, I like you. I respect you.

OK. That didn't work.

Truth?

Trump is not the disrupter.

He is the Punisher.

He is where he is because the ones we elected have abjectly failed to do what they were sent (admittedly to hell) to our bidding.

This punishment is for their own good, our only issue is how do we make them take their medicine???

Agreed?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Open season on the RINOs in Senate/Congress. Vote every last bassturd out.

Start with Paul RYNO, McLaime, Bush


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I don't trust Trump and Hillary makes me want to vomit every time I see her face or shove pencils down my ears every times she talks. My state is going to be red no matter what I do so I'm voting 3rd party to try to help establish an alternative next go around. If I had to pick I would go with Trump though, Hillary has made her views quiet clear on several issues I think are important.


Start Hiding, I won't.

It is over and it is on.

Trump is the only chance we have and he will never take office. He is a dead man man walking.

I wish life had a Hollywood ending, it doesn't.

You and your ilk are done, stick a spork in yourselves and get out of our way.

Thanks.


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

U


Sasquatch said:


> Just me musing here but when I read this it triggered something in my little brain. What if all the stuff (riots and such) that created BLM was planned in the first place and why these idiot politicians are groveling before them. They get the sympathy of the people and pass new laws letting them do just that, set up laws in "their" neighborhoods. What does that sound a lot like? Once they get their foot in the door and blacks have their own justice system, well now it wouldn't be fair to not let muslims set up sharia law now would it.
> 
> Okay, I ventured out on the tinfoil hat tree limb. But you have to admit the libtards are crafty enough to come up with something like that. I guess I'll move my own comment to the Conspiracy section. :rulaiz:


Just what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

I also believe that regardless of who our next president is, we are screwed!! Just will be a different kind of screwing, Hillary will continue down the path we are on , trump will incite all kinds of domestic violence, so grab some ky and get ready for the ride!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Two-Party-System Implodes As Top Republicans Formally Support Democrat


Two-Party-System Implodes As Top Republicans Formally Support Democrat | Zero Hedge


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Panchito said:


> I also believe that regardless of who our next president is, we are screwed!! Just will be a different kind of screwing, Hillary will continue down the path we are on , trump will incite all kinds of domestic violence, so grab some ky and get ready for the ride!


Grab some KY? Hell, I buy it by the case!


Maol9 said:


> Start Hiding, I won't.
> 
> It is over and it is on.
> 
> ...


Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Panchito said:


> I also believe that regardless of who our next president is, we are screwed!! Just will be a different kind of screwing, Hillary will continue down the path we are on , trump will incite all kinds of domestic violence, so grab some ky and get ready for the ride!


The violence will be much worse with the H-Beast, globalistic conquest, race baiting better than Barry. Trump will try to maintain order, no matter what.

But yes, America is screwed.

And if the Beast is elected, best stock up on weapons while you can.

The RINOs? They are defacto demonRATS. Sold their souls long ago.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Panchito said:


> I also believe that regardless of who our next president is, we are screwed!! Just will be a different kind of screwing, Hillary will continue down the path we are on , trump will incite all kinds of domestic violence, so grab some ky and get ready for the ride!


I do not concur, you get this kind of crap because of the White House kissing these people's asses, and trying to make villains out of law enforcement. I really don't think Trump going to cater to them. 
These are the people who put Obama in office, I guess he figured he had to dance with one who brought him to the party? Trump has no such obligation.


----------

